# 9 DAYS OF FEELING NORMAL!!



## 59Ballons (Mar 10, 2014)

I felt normal for about 9 days. From the night of August 10 - the night of August 19th. But two days ago I started listening LORDE'S album.. And for some reason the songs "Ribs" and "Buzzcut Season" made me feel really weird.... And I started feeling depressed and almost started crying. Then I started feeling weird being alive again, but not to the extent that I felt it two weeks ago.

Overall a major major step in my recovery. I felt good/not weird being alive for about 9 days. I can do it.


----------



## Walker (Aug 4, 2014)

O my god this is amazing! So happy this is happening to you


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

59Ballons said:


> I felt normal for about 9 days. From the night of August 10 - the night of August 19th. But two days ago I started listening LORDE'S album.. And for some reason the songs "Ribs" and "Buzzcut Season" made me feel really weird.... And I started feeling depressed and almost started crying. Then I started feeling weird being alive again, but not to the extent that I felt it two weeks ago.
> 
> Overall a major major step in my recovery. I felt good/not weird being alive for about 9 days. I can do it.


Thats so awesome!!!


----------



## 59Ballons (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone  I know that if I can do it (I was in a VERY bad place) you all can do it too!! Don't ever loose hope! I want to thank everyone on this site for supporting everyone in their time of need.


----------



## Paradise92 (Aug 26, 2014)

do you take any supplements??


----------



## 59Ballons (Mar 10, 2014)

No nothing


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2014)

Great! Don't analyze it and don't look back on it.

I always liken it to Lot's wife from the Bible, who was told not to look back and did. She turned into a pillar of salt.


----------

